# pension



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

when you get a foreign pension thats taxed in that country,how or where do I do claim it with my US taxes.

TIA

Bernie


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Unless the U.S.-Netherlands tax treaty says otherwise, pension income is generally reported on IRS Form 1040 Line 16a and 16b (tax year 2014 version of the form). (The tax treaty may give you the opportunity to have different values reported for 16a and 16b. If it does, you should file IRS Form 8833 to explain why 16b is different than 16a.) You can take a Foreign Tax Credit for foreign income tax paid on that pension (as reported in 16b) using IRS Form 1116.

If the pension account is a "defined contribution" account, i.e. specific funds you control, then that account is most likely reportable on IRS Form 8938 and/or FinCEN Form 114 if you meet the filing thresholds for either/both of those forms. Occasionally IRS Form 3520 (or 3520-A) applies for such accounts. If it's a "defined benefit" pension then most likely none of these reporting forms apply.


----------

